# Short term Stay in Toronto



## ashfaqqadri (May 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies and Gents
My family (including 4 children) is planning to visit toronto in the last week of May 2010. I am looking for a short term stay in affordable Toronto or suburb accommodation for two weeks.
I welcome the offers of prospective landlords who can provide this accommodation for 2 weeks on reasonable weekly rent. 
Please direct me to those who can offer such accommodation where I can stay for two weeks before returning to my country.

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Did you look at the VRBO or HomeAway web sites?


----------



## ashfaqqadri (May 10, 2010)

*short term stay in toronto*



MarylandNed said:


> Did you look at the VRBO or HomeAway web sites?


Thank you MarylandNed, I will check these websites.


----------

